# Here she is! Born at 8:44! Yay!



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

omg she is adorable!! congrats!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Congrats, she is a cutie! Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Thank you very much! I was soooo surprised.. All the maping I had been working on, I was expecting a ton more white then what I really got, which is wonderful! After I got them put away back in the barn (as CJ wanted to foal out in pasture), I closed them up where mom and baby would stay warm and get a chance to relax.. I will get some more pics tomorrow!


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

She is soooooo cute!! Congradulations!!!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

AWWW Congrats!
I'm not a paint fan normally, but I always seem to like your horses, she's certainly very good looking 
x


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Midwest Paint said:


> ​


In this pic, it looks as if she has a number 7 on her head. 
Beautiful, lucky girl!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Lol it dose look like she has a seven on her head. She is very cute though


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

hehe it does look like she has a 7 on her head....ohhh i wont her shes so cute & 7's my lucky number as well congrats


----------



## PaintLegacey RR (Apr 15, 2009)

she is so pretty! congrats


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_She's adorable! Congrats! _

_Of course...as a mother, I can't help but to look at those hooves & think OUCH! lol_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats on the arrival of a healthy foal and a smooth pregnancy and delivery! The filly is perfect! I love the picture of her sitting! LOL


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

So cute! I would be very tempted to name her "Lucky Seven" or something along those lines


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Awww, she's adorable. What a little bundle of joy!


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

*A few more updates..*

So, after I got them inside I took a couple more before they crashed out for the night..
















And yes.. she found what she was looking for! LOL


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

I love her back right hoof! It's multi-colored and so tiny! Oh ya and the white on her chin... I want a baby!


----------



## Chausser (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh she's very pretty & cute!! 
Congrats!!


----------



## horseloverM15 (May 10, 2009)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!! She is so cute!


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Congratulations! She is quite the adorable one!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats on your new addition  what a colorful little one! do you have a name for her yet?


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

awww.. shes so BEAUTIFUL! congrats to you and mum of course!


----------



## trashcore (Feb 22, 2009)

Awwwwh! She's sooo freeeekin' adorable! ^-^
May I steal her please?


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Thank ya all! Yeah, she's been named too.. I believe the original name I picked has since been changed, but her name is Dixon's Three X Charm!

She is being quite a little amazing monster.. instead of sticking next to mom like most foals do, she wanders off and plays around, pesters others in the herd and is just full of the beans!


----------

